# Early Morning Flathead Bite?



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I was reading an interesting article from an old InFisherman magazine that suggested the best Flathead bite occurred between 4am and 8am in the morning.. My limited fishing logs for the couple lakes I fish show most bites occur between 10PM and 1:30AM. I am curious to hear others experience on this.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

When water is cool in the spring 55 to 70 degrees 3 pm to dark has always been the best time. Once water hits in the 70s I have always caught most of my fish from sunset to midnight and right around 230 am for some reason seemed to be a magic time. And then again from 530 to sunrise. I've never seemed to catch a fish from midnight to 2am. We always called that sleep time. the time to get some sleep.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Ducky, Thanks for the insight on the times you see activity! Work and my grandsons track schedule have kept me away from lake shore so far this season. I am taking the Friday before Memorial Day and the week of off to plant food plots and do some Flathead fishing. I am going to explore Dillion and look for a bank spot on the Muskingum above Dresden. Being an old geezer and fishing alone, a couple spots I fish if I slept between Midnight and 2am it might be referred to as mugging time instead of sleep time.. lol


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I can only add my personal experience but with the few guys I catfish with we (mostly me) have always considered 9:30pm-10:30 "prime time". A few summers in a row for some reason in the flows we fish I've always had my best luck in that stretch of time. However, the biggest flathead I ever caught came right at 12:00am on the dot and the biggest one I've seen caught in person came at 12:15 am.


----------

